# Cheap Biz Card Printing



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

Looking for a cheap place to print biz cards. I just want to print 25-50 cards, till my new cards are designed.

I found: aed75.00 for 100 cards (Mr Copy Digital Copy Centre, 04-3374377)

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## sanny123 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Business Cards*

I did a temporary set in February at a place at the Dell building in Dubai Internet City...it s on the ground floor but sorry i do not recall the name of the place...paid AED75 for 100


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

thanks for the posts . im thinking of having my business cards printed also. ill check it out.


----------

